# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: شروع کار با mysql در phpstorm

## samanta72

من تازه کار با mysql  رو شروع کردم و از phpstorm برای نوشتن php استفاده می کنم، اصلا نمی دونم برای اینکه برنامه م رو به پایگاه داده وصل کنم چکار باید بکنم ، آیا پایگاه داده رو باید توی همون phpstorm  بسازم؟ اگه آره چطوری؟ 
و اگه نه ،چکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## [younes]

ساده ترین راه بری ایجاد و مدیریت دیتابیس در mysql  استفاده از phpmyadmin  هست که میتونید با نصب wamp server یا xamp server  به اون دسترسی دشته باشید . 
برای اتصال با php به پایگاه داده mysql  تو نت مطلب زیاد هست.

----------


## samanta72

لطفا جوابی که مرتبط با سوالمه بدید
سرچ کردنو که بلدم

----------


## [younes]

خوب دوست عزیز phpstorm یه IDE  هست و هیچ ربطی به پایگاه داده نداره واقعا این بی معنیه که شما یه برنامه php نوشتید و نمیدونید چه طور به پایگاه داده متصل بشید 

اگه صرفا میخواهید به یه پایگاه داده متصل بشید این هارو تو یه فایل .php  کپی پیست کنید تا به پایگاه داده متصل بشید و میتونید پارامتر های توابع  mysql_pconnect  و  mysql_select_db رو طبق اطلاعات خودتون تغییر بدید




<?php
$db=mysql_pconnect('localhost','root','');
if(!$db){echo"can't access to db! ";}
mysql_select_db('test',$db);


?>

----------


## salehforum

دوست عزیز ایشون دارن درست می گن و با استفاده از ابزارهای موجود در PHPStorm میشه به MySQL متصل شد و برای نوشتن کوئری ها با توجه به محتویات پایگاه داده، auto complete داشت.
انجامش هم خیلی سخت نیست
کافیه یه کوئری ساده در هر جای برنامه بنویسید و خودش متن اون رو هایلایت می کنه و از شما می خواد که اتصال رو با پایگاه برقرار کنید و شما هم روی  اون نوشته کلیک می کنید و مراحل ساده رو انجام میدید که البته دانلود یک درایور هم جزو مراحل هست که باز هم حجم کمی داره

----------


## mahtab73

سلام دوستان من php توی نرم افزارdreamwear کار کردم الان باید پروژه امو توی نرم افزار phpstorm بنویسم میشه ببینید کدم درسته یانه. خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید خیلی لازمش دارم
Capture.PNG

----------

